
LibreSSL 2.3.0 Released - zdw
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-announce&m=144304330731220&w=2
======
elchief
Some poor NSA analyst is shaking his head, saying "all that work down the
toilet"

Also, "SHA-0 is removed, which was withdrawn shortly after publication 20
years ago", ugh

